# turkeys response



## Hunt&fish4life (Dec 28, 2011)

Just curious on if anybody can tell me if the turkeys are responding . Tomorrow morning is gonna be the first day out for me this year.


----------



## Guest (Apr 26, 2013)

Yes! I was able to get my first one of the season today. There seems to be a little lull just after flydown but don't give up they will start talking again!

Good luck...keep at it...........hunt until noon!!!!!


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

It varies from area to area, and day to day. I heard an unbelievable amount of gobbling today, but I bet someone, somewhere else, couldn't get a response. I wish I knew why.


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

No responses today at two Perry Co. locations


----------



## tadluvadd (Feb 19, 2012)

no gobbles today,but called in 1 hen and 1 jake.


----------



## Mylife614 (Apr 3, 2013)

Hearing em on the roost then they go right lipped that is state land. Ill be on some private tomorrow, then hopefully southern ohio next weekend or so. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Snook (Aug 19, 2008)

Gobbling everyday in Ashtabula Co. Saw a fair number of jakes this year too which is a good thing.


----------



## GABO (Apr 4, 2008)

Sunday Monday Tuesday and today. These are the days I have hunted. I work midnights so I don't get out early. All four days I have called in long beards after 900. Not one bird was gobbling on his own prior to my calling. I hate to blind call but it has been the only thing getting a response. Nephew killed Sunday I killed Monday and today. All three birds were minimum 3 yr olds. Tuesday my soon to be wife had the curse of the falling over decoy and spooked the bird when it was at 60 yards. I have yet to see a jake. I am not hearing a lot of birds. The ones I am hearing are working. They still seem to be henned up right now. But if u can find the late mornin bird it seems they want shot. Both my birds were under. 20 yds. First one 21.5 lbs 11.25" beard 1.125" spurs. The one today was 22 lbs 10.5" beard. Thick as I have ever seen and 1.5" spur on one side and broke off on the other. He was a stud. Good luck.


----------



## Hunt&fish4life (Dec 28, 2011)

Thanks for the response peeps. I went out on public land yesterday and they was gobbling there heads off on the roost but when they came off they was pretty quite except for an occasional gobble . However the hens where going crazy. Good luck to all.


----------



## Whateversbitn (Mar 2, 2008)

My first time out this year was Saturday. Birds gobbled good on the roost, and stayed on the roost for a long time. After flydown he got lock jaw. I left to check out a new spot. Came back at 9:00 and got a response right away. Five jakes came in to check out my strutting Tom and hen decoys. The biggest one got a free ride home in my truck. I only have a few days to hunt, so I was very happy. Good luck.


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Early on roost and then later in the morning has been the pattern so far in the area of Hocking County I'm in.
Congrats on the bird Wbitin.


----------

